# Orange silicone type sealer in Napolean gas fireplace



## Treacherous (Sep 21, 2013)

I had to replace a thermocouple in my gas fireplace,  What is the orange silicone sealer used to seal up the wiring connections below the pilot?

Thanks


----------



## Bret Chase (Sep 22, 2013)

most likely red high-temp RTV, available at any auto parts store or walmart... I doubt it was an intumescent product....


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

